# Images not displaying in first post of thread



## booze and cake (14 Nov 2017)

Hi @Shaun and the @mods,

I've been having ongoing problems with page 1 of my street art thread that I started using the 'thread editing suite' https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/street-art.221565/

Sometimes all the pics show fine, but sometimes they don't. I have repeatedly been back in to edit them, putting in exactly the same links again (all on IMGUR which work fine individually) and they seem to show OK for a short time, but soon after often break again, and some of the pics are not showing.

I'm completely stumped as all the other pages seem to work fine, its just on page 1 the problems are, which is a shame as that's the first page people see.

I apologise I'm a bit of a computer dufus, so if I'm being a idiot and missing something please tell me. I'm not sure if there is some sort of picture limit per page that has somehow been broken by me going back and editing that page, if there is something specific to the thread editing suite it was composed in, or if its a just a problem with my browser on my laptop, a Lenovo Thinkpad with 12 gig or RAM running Chrome being rubbish. But it seems strange it only happens on page 1. I don't have any other computers at home to check on but when I last visited my sister and used her computer I had the same thing happen too, which makes me think its not just my machine.

Is anyone able to have a quick look when you get a chance, can anyone else see all the pics on page 1 or is it just me that sometimes can't?

Many thanks

Dan


----------



## Crackle (14 Nov 2017)

Do you mean the first page of the link you've posted above or in the thread editing suite. If the former, all the pictures display fine for me in two different browsers?


----------



## booze and cake (14 Nov 2017)

Thanks @Crackle, yes I meant the in the street art thread with the link attached. OK that's great if they are all visible by others.


----------



## Crackle (14 Nov 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Thanks @Crackle, yes I meant the in the street art thread with the link attached. OK that's great if they are all visible by others.


I reported it for the other mods to view and so far no one can see anything wrong. I'll tag @Shaun in case.


----------



## Shaun (14 Nov 2017)

It all seems okay to me. All the images have been uploaded and are correctly linked in the first post, and they all display fine when I view it.

@booze and cake are you using a mobile connection?


----------



## booze and cake (14 Nov 2017)

Hi @Shaun no I'm not on a mobile connection. Great all seems OK then, I'm not bothered if I can't see them and its at my end, as long as everyone else can see them and I've not done it wrong.

Thanks a lot folks


----------

